# Calligraphy Nib Inserts



## titan2 (Sep 26, 2008)

*>>>>> CLOSED - No Longer Taking New Orders <<<<<*

I have an order in to my supplier in the UK for some calligraphy nib inserts for dip pens and it occurred to me to check the interest in a 'Group Buy'.

The problem when you only want or need a few is that the shipping costs will eat you up! I'm wondering if there is enough interest for a group buy. I have ordered 100 and can have that adjusted and add several hundred more if there is enough interest. I will sell them in lots of a minimum of 10 plus the cost of Priority mail. Don't have the exact numbers for the exchange rate or their VAT and shipping costs yet. I'm thinking that the cost for 10 should be around $10 with postage.......just don't have an exact figure yet. Three years ago there was a group buy at $7.85, so I'm sure that with inflation and other things have taken their toll on the price. As soon as I can get a firm figure, I'll post it here.

If you are interested, reply here with the number you would like..........I'll keep everyone posted. I will be finalizing the purchase around the 3rd of October.


The following are on the list:

1. markgum 1 set — PM sent *« — PAID & Shipped*
2. kruger - 2 sets — PM sent *« — PAID & Shipped*
3. Modelmaker - 1 set — PM sent *« — PAID & Shipped*
4. mewell - 2 or 3 sets — PM sent *« — PAID & Shipped*
5. oobak - 1 set — PM sent *« — PAID & Shipped*


*** Order has been sent! For those still wanting in……let me know, we still have room. ***


----------



## markgum (Sep 27, 2008)

sign me up for 1 set of 10.  
thanks.


----------



## kruger (Sep 27, 2008)

sign me up for 2 set of 10. 
thanks.


----------



## Russianwolf (Sep 27, 2008)

Do you have any pics of what the parts look like? And this will be the nib and the holder, right?


----------



## titan2 (Sep 28, 2008)

Russianwolf said:


> Do you have any pics of what the parts look like? And this will be the nib and the holder, right?



Just added a picture of the nib inserts.  What we're ordering here are just the inserts that will hold the nib in the dip pen.  The nibs themselves can be procured locally as there are many different ones depending on what you're going to use it for.

Do you want in?  If so, just let me know how many you want.


THANKS..........


----------



## Modelmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

please sign me up for 10

thank you


----------



## mewell (Oct 1, 2008)

I'd be interested in 20 or 30 nib inserts.

Thanks,
Mark


----------

